# Application-controlled antialiasing?



## nora.e (Jun 3, 2009)

I've just installed Sims 3 on the comp in my sig. When I try to run the game it wont and  throws a fit and saids "Your video card must be set to application-controlled antialiasing. Please check your video card settings."
What is it and how do I check it?


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 3, 2009)

nvidia control panel -- 3d setting


----------



## nora.e (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's what I see. It seems to be already set that way???


----------



## Luciani (Jul 24, 2009)

have the exact same problem


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

try disableing antialising in your nvidia control panel


----------



## nora.e (Jul 25, 2009)

Open the nVidia control panel and make sure your settings look like this and you should be good to go.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 26, 2009)

They've tried it and its still playing up.. if you disable it may work...


----------



## subhendu (Jul 26, 2009)

how to make 16x antialiasing in motogp 08...now im getting 4x AA only....my card is 9800gt


----------



## StuckinMKE (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't find my NVIDIA Control panel...weird, but I really can't find the damn thing!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2010)

StuckinMKE said:


> I can't find my NVIDIA Control panel...weird, but I really can't find the damn thing!



if you cannot find the control panel then the GFX driver install didnt go right. use driver sweeper and then reinstall the latest drivers


----------



## StuckinMKE (Apr 6, 2010)

Kind of a novice, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

Download Driver Sweeper here.

When you install it, fire it up and check the nVidia display box and click scan.  Make sure you only do the display ones because can remove the chipset driver by accident if you're not paying attention and have an nVidia chipset.  It'll prompt you to reboot, do so and reinstall the latest nVidia drivers.

Edit: Oh, and don't forget to click remove after you selected the display drivers.


----------



## StuckinMKE (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, guys!


----------

